# Advice on fighting guinea pigs please!



## chesterandsheldon (Jul 1, 2012)

I have two male guinea pigs, one is about a year and 9 months, and the other is around 7 months old. The older and much bigger one, Chester, is fairly laid back and tended to follow the younger, smaller one around. He did, however, rumble strut and mount the younger one on occasion, but there was never any aggression. 

Recently, the younger of the two, Sheldon, has begun to rumble strut around Chester, and then the other day, while they were freely running around the garden, Sheldon began to chatter his teeth and raise his back hair while chasing Chester around relentlessly. When Chester began to tire (he's quite a lazy guinea pig!), Sheldon went for his neck and began trying to bite him quite viciously. We separated them, put them in separate cages next to each other, and then let them out in the living room together the next day, but the same thing happened again. It has been happening every time they've been near each other for the past four or so days now, and I'm not sure what to do. I don't think it's anything to do with cage space because their cage is a large one and they began fighting when they were outside, in neutral territory. Chester isn't really responding to the aggression, just running away, so it doesn't seem like they're continuing to fight because one isn't submitting to the other. 

I don't know if we're making it worse by trying to let them socialise together, or if we should continue to let them see each other? I don't have the space or money to get any more, female guinea pigs, and I feel really sorry for Chester, the older one, because I think he's really lonely without a companion and he was always quite close to Sheldon, they would sleep together etc. and never liked being separated. 

Has this happened to anyone else? Does anyone have any ideas as to whether they might grow out of it or how to keep them happy?

Thanks,
Ruth


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

chesterandsheldon said:


> I have two male guinea pigs, one is about a year and 9 months, and the other is around 7 months old. The older and much bigger one, Chester, is fairly laid back and tended to follow the younger, smaller one around. He did, however, rumble strut and mount the younger one on occasion, but there was never any aggression.
> 
> Recently, the younger of the two, Sheldon, has begun to rumble strut around Chester, and then the other day, while they were freely running around the garden, Sheldon began to chatter his teeth and raise his back hair while chasing Chester around relentlessly. When Chester began to tire (he's quite a lazy guinea pig!), Sheldon went for his neck and began trying to bite him quite viciously. We separated them, put them in separate cages next to each other, and then let them out in the living room together the next day, but the same thing happened again. It has been happening every time they've been near each other for the past four or so days now, and I'm not sure what to do. I don't think it's anything to do with cage space because their cage is a large one and they began fighting when they were outside, in neutral territory. Chester isn't really responding to the aggression, just running away, so it doesn't seem like they're continuing to fight because one isn't submitting to the other.
> 
> ...


Your younger pig is sexually mature, and his hormones tell him he wants to be the boss.
The fact there are no females around makes him frustrated and he's taking this frustration out on the older piggy.
Not all males do this, they have very different temperaments but it is possible.

I would suggest you neuter them and re-bond. But it is not always possible to re-bond 2 male pigs after they have fallen out


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

In my experience piggies that have had a physical fight will be very difficult to re-bond. If 1 of yours is consistently trying to bite/attack the other 1 then there is very little chance of them settling back together.

Neutering will not solve the problem either. Unlike many other animals neutering does not change the personality or dominant tendencies of a piggy all it means is that they will be able to live with a female without breeding. Neutering can also be a very risky business, if you decide to neuter it must be an experienced, rodent savvy vet. Although given the circumstances that might have to be looked as an option, your dominant piggy sounds unlikely to bond with another male.

If you are prepared to increase your numbers then I would look at trying to bond a baby boy with your dominant pig. This should be easier than bonding with an older pig, but you would have to watch any behavioural changes as the baby grows. Otherwise you may want to consider neuter and bonding with a female - discuss with your vet first.

Your submissive pig sounds like he might accept another male. I would suggest getting in contact with your local animal rescue, they should be able to advise and help you choose/bond a suitable piggy friend. Babies are easy to bond, but you may find yourself in a position where you lose your older boy and then have to find a friend for your young pig. If possible try and find him a friend of similar age so you don't have to worry to much about one becoming lonely when the other goes the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I also heard that neutering doesn't change their behaviour. :/ My advice would be to get a extra girl or swap one of the males for a girl. xx


----------

